# Fuse Type for battery Relocation??



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

Relocating my battery to the trunk
-got the aluminium box mounted to the floor
-a battery tray inside it with some padding and a tie down.
-1gauge welding wire
-new terminals
-Battery killswitch terminal with inline fuse for the ground i guess?
what is the best type of inline fuse to use at either end of the car?








i want one at the back and one at the front
I just wanna make sure the fuses are of the right amperage.
any suggestions?
ive kinda searched but didnt come up with much


----------



## jDUB92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Fuse Type for battery Relocation?? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

I would think about 30-35 amps? Sounds right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Fuse Type for battery Relocation?? (jDUB92)*

yeah should that be enough??
i thought that maybe the starter and ignition and what not would actualy maybe draw more than that.
cause i know under the fuse box thats ontop of the stock battery box there are some 50 amp and other various bigger amperages.
i now 35 is good for a sub power amp and all, but to power and start an entire car?


----------



## jDUB92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Fuse Type for battery Relocation?? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

I am looking at my bentley and i dont see any fuse over 30amps


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Fuse Type for battery Relocation?? (jDUB92)*

Even in under the fuse box ontop of the battery?
there are definatly 50 amp ones under the flip cover


----------



## jDUB92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Fuse Type for battery Relocation?? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

ohh whoops im was talking bout mk3 lol mk4 def has higher amps fuses on the battery im sure


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Fuse Type for battery Relocation?? (jDUB92)*

yeah
1x 150AMP
1X110AMP
2X50AMP
1X40AMP
so im guessing atleast 150 would ok to use right from the battery??


----------



## jDUB92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Fuse Type for battery Relocation?? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

You should check a Bentley first to makes sure.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i run a rear battery in both of my drag cars. i have the NHRA approved rear kill switch. and for the front, i run a 140A circuit breaker like from a stereo shop. works just fine. here is the kill switch and the type of circuit breaker.
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku








what you need to understand is that the breakers are in place to protect your car from meltdown in case of an OH **** with the wire. and that 1 gauge wire is overkill. once the car starts, it runs off of the alternator. period. that wire and battery are there to start the car, and for things like long term, car-off stereo playing, etc. i would only run a 1ga wire there if you wanted long time car off stereo play, or had ultra high amp draw system, lots of amps, etc.
the starter will draw more than 35 amps, but not more than 140A. this is the same setup we put on big-block chevy race cars....
just my .02C. many years in the car audio industry is my background for this. take it for what you will.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

I wouldnt even run one...most of the time there isnt a fuse b/w the battery and starter live feed...just ensure that the cable is properlly protected and attached so it wont get cut or fray or rub through anything from vibration..As a heavy equipment tech ive seen double 0 gauge in alot of applications remotely mounted and guess what...the only thing b/w the starter and battery is a cable...fuses tend to create to much resistance etc.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

yeash thats what i figured,
and theres no way im NOT running a fuse, thats crazy.
the wire can burn either way....

and a 10$ fuse is worth it, 
**** like this makes me think of this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txFqxGpdJTo

im pretty sure this fire is turbo related, but u get the idea...
this would suck balls
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I have an 80a fuse on mine..... I worked up from 40 and they would pop every time I cranked it. 80 amp has been in for months with no issues. I keep a spare in the car anyways.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_yeash thats what i figured,
and theres no way im NOT running a fuse, thats crazy.
the wire can burn either way....

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

pansie..I dont run a fuse...neither does a single piece of equipment Ive ever worked on..nor do most vehicles...the norm is to go from the battery to the starter with the least amount of resistance...alternators and accesories run fuses...that'll be about it...but anyways..


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (toy_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toy_vw* »_
pansie..I dont run a fuse...neither does a single piece of equipment Ive ever worked on..nor do most vehicles...the norm is to go from the battery to the starter with the least amount of resistance...alternators and accesories run fuses...that'll be about it...but anyways..

you kid?

i hope?


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
you kid?

i hope?

why do I kid....take a look in most any vehicles engine bay and tell me if you see a fuse b/w the battery + terminal and the B+ terminal on its starter...then run on over to your local John Deer, Caterpillar, Hitachi, JCB, anything dealer and check if theres a fuse between there 00 gauge cable b/w the battery and starter.......
dont get me wrong it is "safer" butif run properlly not necessary...


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Fuse Type for battery Relocation?? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

there should be no fuse between the battery and the starter. NO cars use a fuse for this. just your wire from battery + to your starter terminal. everything else in your car has its own fuses already. just hook them all together at the starter for your old + wires that went to the battery.


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Fuse Type for battery Relocation?? (epjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epjetta* »_there should be no fuse between the battery and the starter. NO cars use a fuse for this. just your wire from battery + to your starter terminal. everything else in your car has its own fuses already. just hook them all together at the starter for your old + wires that went to the battery.

and if by some odd happenstance that there should be a short on the new wire from the battery to the starter... what keeps the car from burning to the ground, or your house for that matter if the car is in your garage? a fuse is cheap insurance and well worth the install.
I agree that 80-100a should be enough for you.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Fuse Type for battery Relocation?? (epjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epjetta* »_there should be no fuse between the battery and the starter. NO cars use a fuse for this. just your wire from battery + to your starter terminal. everything else in your car has its own fuses already. just hook them all together at the starter for your old + wires that went to the battery.

Ive just said this TWICE>.. a fuse is good...but if the cable is run properly with some wiring loom and doesnt rub on anything sharp you have nothing to worry about...which is how MANNNY OEMS run there things
I dont run a fuse but I do run a battery kill switch right at my battery that is pulled everything the key is yanked (connected together)best anti around LOL and kills the "live: soruce to everything


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Fuse Type for battery Relocation?? (toy_vw)*

no way dude.
how many hours do you have into your car??
and $$'s
to **** off on ten minutes worth of time to install a proper inline fuse










i mean i understand that a "Normal" setup doesn't require one cause its like a foot a cable from the battery to the starter.

this is 15 feet thru the whole car bro........









like i said, its an extra ten minutes.
and what 
10$ maybe??


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Fuse Type for battery Relocation?? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

i have to agree that better safe than sorry.
put a 100A or bigger fuse or circuit breaker close to the battery. that way if it senses an issue it kills the power CLOSE to the battery. not after the whole 15 feet of cable.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Fuse Type for battery Relocation?? (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i have to agree that better safe than sorry.
put a 100A or bigger fuse or circuit breaker close to the battery. that way if it senses an issue it kills the power CLOSE to the battery. not after the whole 15 feet of cable.


18" or less from the positive terminal.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Fuse Type for battery Relocation?? (haenszel)*

im putting one at each end.
Just in case http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

